# I fucking hate my chink mother



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Her genes are evil

Dominating my dad's superior white genes and making me look fully asian

I wish I at least looked 30% white but I look fully asian because of her and her subhuman ancestors

She ruined my life

Her genes singlehandedly made me incel and my life shit

I wish she died


----------



## Hozay (Apr 4, 2021)

Don't talk to your mother like that you chink faggot


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 4, 2021)

just kpop max


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 4, 2021)

Oh did u pop out her tight yerrow pussee???


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Don't talk to your mother like that you chink faggot


as if i'd listen to you, i only listen to myself


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

My mum is a goblin and gave me my recessed chin and long midface


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Apr 4, 2021)

Go er


----------



## Hozay (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> as if i'd listen to you, i only listen to myself


Your mother raised you for months, years, fed you and took care of you. Still does. Have some fucking respect you retard.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> My mum is a goblin and gave me my recessed chin and long midface


my mum made me hated by every woman on earth, wait scratch that

EVERY FUCKING HUMAN ON EARTH IS DISGUSTED BY ME AND DOESN'T ACCEPT ME ALL CAUSE OF HER

SHE IS SO FUCKING DISGUSTING AND INFERIOR

I SUFFER ALL BECAUSE OF HER


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> as if i'd listen to you, i only listen to myself


Schizophrenia Maxxing.


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 4, 2021)

niceguy said:


> Go er


Just ER 2.0, ER has plenty of fangirls now


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Your mother raised you for months, years, fed you and took care of you. Still does. Have some fucking respect you retard.


muh muh muh muh muh muh muh

that's her job and she feels so sorry for me she made me suffer so much

i never asked to be born, she is in the wrong not me


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

did you breast feed you


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Apr 4, 2021)

Time to go sooper


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> muh muh muh muh muh muh muh
> 
> that's her job and she feels so sorry for me she made me suffer so much
> 
> i never asked to be born, she is in the wrong not me


Go to Asia and slay as a hapa


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Schizophrenia Maxxing.


as if i'd listen to anyone else when i know i know what's right

what i think is always the best


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Apr 4, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> Just ER 2.0, ER has plenty of fangirls now


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

niceguy said:


>



there is a blonde stacey that makes videos about him


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Go to Asia and slay as a hapa


ive been to asia and got 0 ioi's and no special treatment cause I LOOK FUCKING ASIAN AS FUCK

I DONT LOOK EXOTIC I LOOK LIKE AN ASIAN MAN


----------



## Hozay (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> muh muh muh muh muh muh muh
> 
> that's her job and she feels so sorry for me she made me suffer so much
> 
> i never asked to be born, she is in the wrong not me







Your browser is not able to display this video.





Quit being an ungrateful fucking sack of shit. You have a roof to live under, foods, clothes. "BOOHOO MY MOM!!" Go fucking rope then you pussy bitch or join incels.is you were just flexing "ohh im desecent from samurais!!  " earlier and now you're bitching JFL. You're such an autist its unreal. You are the definition of a negative nancy loser. You don't belong here.


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> did you breast feed you


@Copemaxxing 


TraumatisedOgre said:


> muh muh muh muh muh muh muh
> 
> that's her job and she feels so sorry for me she made me suffer so much
> 
> i never asked to be born, she is in the wrong not me


Your mom is an og noodlewhore it seems, condolences brolossus


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Apr 4, 2021)

At least you don’t have poopskin like me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> @Copemaxxing
> 
> Your mom is an og noodlewhore it seems, condolences brolossus


OP looks mixed and has green eyes but he wants pure white Stacey only


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> ive been to asia and got 0 ioi's and no special treatment cause I LOOK FUCKING ASIAN AS FUCK
> 
> I DONT LOOK EXOTIC I LOOK LIKE AN ASIAN MAN


What happened to “ no one irl thinks I’m Asian”


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Her genes are evil
> 
> Dominating my dad's superior white genes and making me look fully asian
> 
> ...


Dude, you just told me yesterday that you're full Asian. What the hell, TO?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> My mum is a goblin and gave me my recessed chin and long midface


know that feel...


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hozay said:


> View attachment 1074621
> 
> 
> Quit being an ungrateful fucking sack of shit. You have a roof to live under, foods, clothes. "BOOHOO MY MOM!!" Go fucking rope then you pussy bitch or join incels.is you were just flexing "ohh im desecent from samurais!!  " earlier and now you're bitching JFL. You're such an autist its unreal. You are the definition of a negative nancy loser. You don't belong here.


my mum whored around for 20+ years then finally settled down with a rich man that mogs her to oblivion

then produced someone who has to suffer and be hated by women who are just like her

so she was degenerate and then she made another person suffer for life 

and i never asked to be born i dont owe her shit, in fact she owes me more for making me suffer hence why she tries her hardest to help me cause she knows she fucked up


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> OP looks mixed and has green eyes but he wants pure white Stacey only


I don't know what to believe anymore. Doesn't @RichardSpencel have green eyes? Maybe they have similar eye areas


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Dude, you just told me yesterday that you're full Asian. What the hell, TO?


He’s half Asian, looks pretty white and has green eyes


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s half Asian, looks pretty white and has green eyes


I DONT HAVE GREEN EYES THEY ARE LIGHT BROWN WHICH IS MY ONLY NON ASIAN FEATURE

IM AN ASIAN MAN WITH LIGHT BROWN EYES OMG BIG DEAL IDGAF


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

To any white thinking about race-mixing just remember this niggas posts next time the yellow fever kicks in


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> I don't know what to believe anymore. Doesn't @RichardSpencel have green eyes? Maybe they have similar eye areas


Op has slightly Darker eyes


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Dude, you just told me yesterday that you're full Asian. What the hell, TO?


i consider myself full asian and relate way more with asian men


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Apr 4, 2021)

nice


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I DONT HAVE GREEN EYES THEY ARE LIGHT BROWN WHICH IS MY ONLY NON ASIAN FEATURE
> 
> IM AN ASIAN MAN WITH LIGHT BROWN EYES OMG BIG DEAL IDGAF


You were bullying me claiming you’re fully white and good looking


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> To any white thinking about race-mixing just remember this niggas posts next time the yellow fever kicks in


not to mention my mum was trufemcel tier for a gook too


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> I don't know what to believe anymore. Doesn't @RichardSpencel have green eyes? Maybe they have similar eye areas


richardspencel looks pacific islander or hapa


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> richardspencel looks pacific islander or hapa


So does @TraumatisedOgre


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> richardspencel looks pacific islander or hapa


he looks racially ambiguous i look asian that's it


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> So does @TraumatisedOgre


i just took a selfie and i look fully asian i cant see a little bit of white in me

im having a panic attack rn


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i just took a selfie and i look fully asian i cant see a little bit of white in me
> 
> im having a panic attack rn


Pm it to me you bully


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> richardspencel looks pacific islander or hapa


Ye. He looks Islander


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i just took a selfie and i look fully asian i cant see a little bit of white in me
> 
> im having a panic attack rn


Send me a pic sweaty, you are overthinking probably. Another episode more than likely


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i consider myself full asian and relate way more with asian men


That makes sense.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Send me a pic sweaty, you are overthinking probably. Another episode more than likely


He’s trolling 
Last week he was claiming he’s descended from English royalty and that he looks white


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Ye. He looks Islander


wait wtf hes not actually the former alt right thought leader????


----------



## Melo95 (Apr 4, 2021)

I always wondered how hapas even love both parents the same way since they look totally different from one another and the kid can look one race more than the other.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Send me a pic sweaty, you are overthinking probably. Another episode more than likely


I’m never showing that disgusting pic to anyone, it has spiked my cortisol so much i feeel like my life is over


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 4, 2021)

Imagine having an ethnic mom
your dad was a pre-incel


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s trolling
> Last week he was claiming he’s descended from English royalty and that he looks white


I am descended from English royalty but I look asian


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> I always wondered how hapas even love both parents the same way since they look totally different from one another and the kid can look one race more than the other.


It fucks most of them up, yet they will typically associate more with the parent that looks like them, same way blacks do


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Imagine having an ethnic mom
> your dad was a pre-incel


He was actually good looking like 5 PSL when young


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I am descended from English royalty but I look asian


Why don’t you ask the queen for a wife?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> To any white thinking about race-mixing just remember this niggas posts next time the yellow fever kicks in


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Imagine having an ethnic mom
> your dad was a pre-incel


you're an honorary ethnic tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Pm it to me you bully


You’ll dox me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> You’ll dox me


I won’t


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> you're an honorary ethnic tbh


I'm fully ethnic 
honorary nigger


----------



## Melo95 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> It fucks most of them up, yet they will typically associate more with the parent that looks like them, same way blacks do


Proves my hypothesis that race mixers are almost like breeding fetishists who are selfish as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Why don’t you ask the queen for a wife?


My place is hanging from a bamboo tree in a Japanese suicide forest


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> My place is hanging from a bamboo tree in a Japanese suicide forest


----------



## shrek (Apr 4, 2021)

Elliot Rodger? Is that you?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Proves my hypothesis that race mixers are almost like breeding fetishists who are selfish as fuck


Race mixers who date women below them in looks are selfish 

If they’re looksmatched it isn’t that bad


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Proves my hypothesis that race mixers are almost like breeding fetishists who are selfish as fuck


Yeah its dysgenic af most white men would honestly prefer white women but their looks or whatever makes them go for Asians hence we have ERs and Clario superfans


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Ye. He looks Islander





LondonVillie said:


>


@TraumatisedOgre you think nicki minaj is hot?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Yeah its dysgenic af most white men would honestly prefer white women but their looks or whatever makes them go for Asians hence we have ERs and Clario superfans


I also got very unlucky with genetic recombination I don’t have a single feature of my dads except orbitals 

but it was still too risky to be ethical

I hope my parents both die


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Yeah its dysgenic af most white men would honestly prefer white women but their looks or whatever makes them go for Asians hence we have ERs and Clario superfans


What about proex?


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> What about proex?


Is he mixed????


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Is he mixed????


Yes and good looking


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I also got very unlucky with genetic recombination I don’t have a single feature of my dads except orbitals
> 
> but it was still too risky to be ethical
> 
> I hope my parents both die


you were never gonna get ur dads white features, white genes are not dominant 

also don't hate ur parents ur already dysgenic enough


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes and good looking


he told me he was 6ft tall and white


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> What about proex?


he is full Filipino, brutal


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> he told me he was 6ft tall and white


Why?


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes and good looking


i didn't know that tbh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> he is full Filipino, brutal


He’s mixed looking though


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 4, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> I always wondered how hapas even love both parents the same way since they look totally different from one another and the kid can look one race more than the other.


Most mixed kids have mental health issues 

Most mixed kids (esp hapas) at my high school were weirdos, even a Mullato who had bodybuilder physique at the age of 17 and a pretty decent face was somewhat autistic


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> you were never gonna get ur dads white features, white genes are not dominant
> 
> also don't hate ur parents ur already dysgenic enough


Cope not every hapa looks fully asian like me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> i didn't know that tbh


Now you know


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s mixed looking though


i'm chatting shit, I have no clue what he looks like tbh


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> i'm chatting shit, I have no clue what he looks like tbh


I see


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

I look exactly like him


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 1074633
> I look exactly like him


Looks good


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Now you kno
> 
> 
> 
> w


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Most mixed kids have mental health issues
> 
> Most mixed kids (esp hapas) at my high school were weirdos, even a Mullato who had bodybuilder physique at the age of 17 and a pretty decent face was somewhat autistic


Most mixed kids look exotic and get treated well

I look fully asian that’s why I get treated badly


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Now you know


Is that Jeremy Meeks in your avi.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Is that Jeremy Meeks in your avi.


Indeed


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Is that Jeremy Meeks in your avi.


His Avi looks white


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 1074633
> I look exactly like him


you, like many users here, always deals with extremes when they're feeling down or feeling up. You are probably a normie, and unless you're like 14-16 you shouldn't be acting this way, it's childish.

Probably trolling cuz you bored doe


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> you, like many users here, always deals with extremes when they're feeling down or feeling up. You are probably a normie, and unless you're like 14-16 you shouldn't be acting this way, it's childish.
> 
> Probably trolling cuz you bored doe


He’s 14 and has a girlfriend 
He’s trolling because UK is still in lockdown


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> you, like many users here, always deals with extremes when they're feeling down or feeling up. You are probably a normie, and unless you're like 14-16 you shouldn't be acting this way, it's childish.
> 
> Probably trolling cuz you bored doe


I’m not like many users here

I’m not normie

I’m not trolling

I am an outlier on a site full of outliers, I’m simply extraordinarily fucked

Everyone here Mogs me and will be successful in life, reproducing and having loads of happiness


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 1074633
> I look exactly like him


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

changcel said:


> At least you don’t have poopskin like me


I look like a deformed Mongolian rape baby who got his face punched 100000 times to make him look like a Picasso painting, my skin isn’t even good it’s fucking shit 

u mog me to oblivion cause even tho we are both asian I’m ugly and you’re not


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s 14 and has a girlfriend
> He’s trolling because UK is still in lockdown


ragefuel if he's 14 and complaining about being 5'9


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> ragefuel if he's 14 and complaining about being 5'9


Just ignore him bro


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> ragefuel if he's 14 and complaining about being 5'9


I haven’t grown in 2 years jfl and I’m not 14 hes trolling


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Just ignore him bro


He's a white passing prettyboy chang


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Yes


Chadeep said:


> He's a white passing prettyboy chang


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He's a white passing prettyboy chang


I wouldn’t vent like this for 2 years if I was in fact that

Making the same thread 100 times isn’t trolling it means it’s actually true

I’m not larping jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I wouldn’t vent like this for 2 years if I was in fact that
> 
> Making the same thread 100 times isn’t trolling it means it’s actually true
> 
> I’m not larping jfl


Ok


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

nigga ur 14???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> nigga ur 14???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Yes


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes


no you are like 25 or sum I meant TraumatisedRotter


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> no you are like 25 or sum I meant TraumatisedRotter


Yeah he’s 

14


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I wouldn’t vent like this for 2 years if I was in fact that
> 
> Making the same thread 100 times isn’t trolling it means it’s actually true
> 
> I’m not larping jfl


Cope you're just an attention seeker

Even if you're not Chad tier

You're still average looking not deformed truecel like you mention.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> no you are like 25 or sum I meant TraumatisedRotter


He is bullying me cause I look ultra feminine And neotenous


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yeah he’s
> 
> 14


Ok Im going to be nicer towards him now


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

Imagine being 16 on looksmax.me and crying about being hapa instead of looksmaxxing while it can still benefit


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Cope you're just an attention seeker
> 
> Even if you're not Chad tier
> 
> You're still average looking not deformed truecel like you mention.


If I was average looking I wouldn’t have 23k posts, 4K hours

No one would be insane enough to larp about the same thing for 2 years


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Imagine being 16 on looksmax.me and crying about being hapa instead of looksmaxxing while it can still benefit


I’m not 16 I’m an adult


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Ok Im going to be nicer towards him now


I’m older than you faggot keep coping


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> If I was average looking I wouldn’t have 23k posts, 4K hours
> 
> No one would be insane enough to larp about the same thing for 2 years


You looked dimorphic in the side profile you posted in @Short Ugly and Brown 's Group Chat. Idk if it was really you or some guy from reddit.


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I’m older than you faggot keep coping


not like anyone will be able to tell anyway


----------



## Warlow (Apr 4, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I’m not 16 I’m an adult


how old are you?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 4, 2021)

niceguy said:


> Go er


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> You looked dimorphic in the side profile you posted in @Short Ugly and Brown 's Group Chat. Idk if it was really you or some guy from reddit.


i never posted pics in any group chat maybe you have mistaken with someone else


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Hi, Elliot Rodger here. Today, I want to talk about my mother. I hate my mother. My mum whored around for 20+ years then finally settled down with a rich man that mogs her to oblivion
> 
> then produced someone who has to suffer and be hated by women who are just like her
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> how old are you?


late teens


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

@darktriadpeter




he looked good unironically, he shouldn't be compared to incels


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> late teens


18-19?


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @darktriadpeter
> View attachment 1074660
> he looked good unironically, he shouldn't be compared to incels


he was a normie


----------



## recessed (Apr 5, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Don't talk to your mother like that you chink faggot


imagine sympathising with a white chasing chinkwhore


----------



## recessed (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> as if i'd listen to you, i only listen to myself


chad


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @darktriadpeter
> View attachment 1074660
> he looked good unironically, he shouldn't be compared to incels


He lacked harmony just like Alec minassian.


----------



## recessed (Apr 5, 2021)

recessed said:


> chad


chang* actually


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Ok Im going to be nicer towards him now


Ignore him bro


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Ignore him bro


We good most of the time lmaooo


----------



## recessed (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> muh muh muh muh muh muh muh
> 
> that's her job and she feels so sorry for me she made me suffer so much
> 
> i never asked to be born, she is in the wrong not me


based
dont listen to that fag
fuck your chink mother and fuck all asian "women" who chase after white cock


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> 18-19?


late teens is 17-19 so somewhere in there


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> We good most of the time lmaooo


You can trust me


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

recessed said:


> based
> dont listen to that fag
> fuck your chink mother and fuck all asian "women" who chase after white cock


you are a high iq legend bro


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> late teens is 17-19 so somewhere in there


ok so you're 18. No need to overcomplicate this


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You can trust me


I do trust you are English bro and one of the best on here


----------



## recessed (Apr 5, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> there is a blonde stacey that makes videos about him


link


----------



## recessed (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> you are a high iq legend bro


thats very true
my iq is 144


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He lacked harmony just like Alec minassian.
> View attachment 1074663


elliot had good cheekbones and decent jaw except his chin

his nose and colouring is what failoed him


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> I do trust you are English bro and one of the best on here


Thanks bro you too 
Do you miss England?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> elliot had good cheekbones and decent jaw except his chin
> 
> his nose and colouring is what failoed him


lips


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

recessed said:


> thats very true
> my iq is 144


not having a blind spot for your parents even if they've done the same sins as the whores you despise on this site, is good insightfulness but doesn't mean you are a genius


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> elliot had good cheekbones and decent jaw except his chin
> 
> his nose and colouring is what failoed him


----------



## recessed (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1074664


damn he looks pretty good here
elliot could have been a slayer if instead of buying a BMW he got plastic surgery and a lifetime supply of tren


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1074664


just turn elliot into meeks theory


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 5, 2021)

recessed said:


> damn he looks pretty good here
> elliot could have been a slayer if instead of buying a BMW he got plastic surgery and a lifetime supply of tren


he was too narcy


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

recessed said:


> damn he looks pretty good here
> elliot could have been a slayer if instead of buying a BMW he got plastic surgery and a lifetime supply of tren


He was 5'6 tho.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @darktriadpeter
> View attachment 1074660
> he looked good unironically, he shouldn't be compared to incels


you're delusional you idolize him cause you're a sick freak


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He was 5'6 tho.


and had a microdick


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He was 5'6 tho.


nigga really?

3 inches shorter than he claimed?

there's a pic of him with college friends and he didn't look that short, certainly not 5'6


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

@Chadeep






no way he was 5'6

he was like 5'7.5-9


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

@Chintuck22 carry on liking my posts


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> @Chintuck22 carry on liking my posts


i thought you didn't care about rep


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i thought you didn't care about rep


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> @Chintuck22 carry on liking my posts


Why are you angry dude, it's utterly cagefuel for me reading it




TraumatisedOgre said:


> If I was average looking I wouldn’t have 23k posts, 4K hours
> 
> No one would be insane enough to larp about the same thing for 2 years


Cope, i am white chad 6.5 PSL (confirmed by @LondonVillie) and i have 6 thoudand posts and 110 days spent here 😜


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> Why are you angry dude, it's utterly cagefuel for me reading it
> 
> 
> 
> Cope, i am white chad 6.5 PSL (confirmed by @LondonVillie) and i have 6 thoudand posts and 110 days spent here 😜


I rated you 3 psl


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @Chadeep
> 
> View attachment 1074671
> 
> ...


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> and had a microdick


making fun of men for having small dicks is a foid trait, I thought you were beyond that.


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> making fun of men for having small dicks is a foid trait, I thought you were beyond that.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1074673


he was one of a kind, i wish i could've talked to him to see what he was like and how well we connect due to being similar


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> making fun of men for having small dicks is a foid trait, I thought you were beyond that.


he looks down on me and calls me chink all the time


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> he looks down on me and calls me chink all the time


Who?


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

@Chadeep @TraumatisedOgre 
faggots such as yourselves complain about women's ridicule of men for their features, but also engage in the same behavior

Normies/incels bullying incels, somethings never change

clown world 🤡


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 5, 2021)

Blame your subhuman dad. Couldnt get a white girl so had to SEAmaxx to get laid


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> @Chadeep @TraumatisedOgre
> faggots such as yourselves complain about women's ridicule of men for their features, but also engage in the same behavior
> 
> Normies/incels bullying incels, somethings never change
> ...


Everyone here seems to like bullying me especially the self proclaimed chads


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Blame your subhuman dad. Couldnt get a white girl so had to SEAmaxx to get laid


he was good looking for a white man

he could've easily got a decent looking white woman or even just an average one and produced a normal kid who would have a gf now

he was ultra retarded and dated down as hard as this famous hollywood couple


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

I can't believe I wasted 2 hours on this fucking thread, Over for me unironically


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Who?


you and @MarkCorrigan call me asian and that you are superior to me cause you are white


----------



## gamma (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1074673


Being mogged by a curry manlet broke his mind and he went ER


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> @Chadeep @TraumatisedOgre
> faggots such as yourselves complain about women's ridicule of men for their features, but also engage in the same behavior
> 
> Normies/incels bullying incels, somethings never change
> ...


i was merely defending myself by insulting others, i dont instigate anything ever

to defend yourself you need to insult their physical features cause that's what gets to people, it's petty but true

doesn't change that women are way more selective than men and are the reason lots of us suffer


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 5, 2021)

i see you swallowed my thread


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Apr 5, 2021)

I
Always thought u were white tbh


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> @Chadeep @TraumatisedOgre
> faggots such as yourselves complain about women's ridicule of men for their features, but also engage in the same behavior
> 
> Normies/incels bullying incels, somethings never change
> ...


He had a superiority complex im sure if he was alive he would bully most of us including you


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> i see you swallowed my thread


i dont know what you are talking about


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He had a superiority complex im sure if he was alive he would bully most of us including you
> View attachment 1074699


He was like the average user on here lol


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> you and @MarkCorrigan call me asian and that you are superior to me cause you are white


Stop lying 
You’re a racist troll 
Ignored


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He had a superiority complex im sure if he was alive he would bully most of us including you
> View attachment 1074699


if i was good looking as him i'd say that too, im pretty narcy tbh


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> i see you swallowed my thread


Wassup my hapa brother


Chadeep said:


> He had a superiority complex im sure if he was alive he would bully most of us including you
> View attachment 1074699





TraumatisedOgre said:


> i was merely defending myself by insulting others, i dont instigate anything ever
> 
> to defend yourself you need to insult their physical features cause that's what gets to people, it's petty but true
> 
> doesn't change that women are way more selective than men and are the reason lots of us suffer


Ok you guys are right in this regard, fight fire with fire I guess. I feel worse for victims of the dickpill though tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i dont know what you are talking about


https://looksmax.org/threads/why-et...live-in-the-west-always-weep-the-most.326388/


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Stop lying
> You’re a racist troll
> Ignored


what an irony


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> what an irony


Ok racist bully


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Wassup my hapa brother
> 
> 
> Ok you guys are right in this regard, fight fire with fire I guess. I feel worse for victims of the dickpill though tbh


oh so you meant me jfl'ing that post

i thought u were talking about what i said in another thread

it's funny no matter how blackpilled u are


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/why-et...live-in-the-west-always-weep-the-most.326388/


i've never seen that thread till now


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He was like the average user on here lol


True most users here have his personality.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> True most users here have his personality.


Sadly


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i've never seen that thread till now


ok, i assume that you cant remember every thread in which you post your copypasta


TraumatisedOgre said:


> Full Asian men are disgustingly ugly and white girls would never go for you. You’re just butthurt that you were born as an asian piece of shit, so you lash out by linking these fake pictures. You even admit that you wish you were half white. You’ll never be half-white and you’ll never fulfill your dream of marrying a white woman. I suggest you jump off a bridge.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> True most users here have his personality.


everyone is narcy to some degree, some aer just too high inhib to showcase their true feelings about themselves, he wasn't


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Sadly


what an irony


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> what an irony


I’m not a narc unlike you


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m not a narc unlike you


says the guy who posted his dick


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> says the guy who posted his dick


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


>


if i was gandy i'd probably spam my face here tbh, im just being honest i dont care if people think im morally bad or some normie shit like that


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> if i was gandy i'd probably spam my face here tbh, im just being honest i dont care if people think im morally bad or some normie shit like that



Date an Asian Stacey like her


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Date an Asian Stacey like her



fucking inferior incel factory

it's normal to not be attracted to signs of shit genes, i would never be attracted to myself if i was a girl

my avi however is a genetically perfect exotic stacy who would give birth to healthy happy children


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

gamma said:


> Being mogged by a curry manlet broke his mind and he went ER


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> fucking inferior incel factory
> 
> it's normal to not be attracted to signs of shit genes, i would never be attracted to myself if i was a girl
> 
> my avi however is a genetically perfect exotic stacy who would give birth to healthy happy children


She’s too good looking for you?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1074710


my avi is everything he thought he was: exotic, diamond among a million rocks, attractive


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> She’s too good looking for you?


would you fuck her if she asked you to?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> would you fuck her if she asked you to?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> ok, i assume that you cant remember every thread in which you post your copypasta


this thread isn't related to yours

this isn't the first time someone has thought everything was about them on my thread

i've always hated my mother for everything she has done to me, i've mentioned it many times, i never just blamed women alone i knew my mother was a right selfish whore


----------



## bwrauycnee (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Her genes are evil
> 
> Dominating my dad's superior white genes and making me look fully asian
> 
> ...


You should blame your dad for being a cuck


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> my avi is everything he thought he was: exotic, diamond among a million rocks, attractive


made for Alpha Black Men


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

bwrauycnee said:


> You should blame your dad for being a cuck


right now my blame is with my mother

but most of the time it's 50/50 but since he is the better looking one it's much harder as a human being to hate him due to our primitive nature


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


>


pussy is pussy but breeding her shouuld be a crime punishable by death

do you agree with that?


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> my avi is everything he thought he was: exotic, diamond among a million rocks, attractive







He only hated ugly incels. Not Chads brutal halo effect pill.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> pussy is pussy but breeding her shouuld be a crime punishable by death
> 
> do you agree with that?


No lol it’s a reward to breed with her


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> No lol it’s a reward to breed with her


shut up


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> shut up


I’m serious


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m serious


utter horseshit


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> utter horseshit


You just want stacies. You’re like ER bit more narcy


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1074713
> 
> He only hated ugly incels. Not Chads brutal halo effect pill.


his best friend growing up was white and he always wanted to hang with the white kids and be one of them

he always worshipped white goodlooking guys even tho he was full of rage towards them


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> his best friend growing up was white and he always wanted to hang with the white kids and be one of them
> 
> he always worshipped white goodlooking guys even tho he was full of rage towards them


Like you


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You just want stacies. You’re like ER bit more narcy


yet i've asked out 3 below average girls and got rejected each time

i easily get infatuated with average girls if they are nice to me, i'd love an average to below average girl but they want white good looking brunettes


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> yet i've asked out 3 below average girls and got rejected each time
> 
> i easily get infatuated with average girls if they are nice to me, i'd love an average to below average girl but they want white good looking brunettes


Only 3?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Like you


i haven't worshipped white guys here in ages jfl, all i post when it comes to people are women


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Only 3?


all were below average and were supposed to be low risk so what would asking out more do for me?

there is little deviation between women, they are unrionically very similar in behaviour


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> all were below average and were supposed to be low risk so what would asking out more do for me?
> 
> there is little deviation between women, they are unrionically very similar in behaviour


Approach online 
Irl is a meme


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Approach online
> Irl is a meme


im not like u who can put his height and dick and prettyboy white face

all i have is 5'9, with shit cancer patient skin face


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> im not like u who can put his height and dick and prettyboy white face
> 
> all i have is 5'9, with shit cancer patient skin face


You’re lean therefore good looking to most women 
Just message women online and eventually you’ll get a lay


----------



## Deleted member 2785 (Apr 5, 2021)

elliot rodger cels are some of the funniest people ngl. the sheer autism jbwmaxxers + noodlewhores can reproduce is unparalleled


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> im not like u who can put his height and dick and prettyboy white face
> 
> all i have is 5'9, with shit cancer patient skin face


Buy those elevator shoes that Amnesia wears. He went from 5'9 to 6'1.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re lean therefore good looking to most women
> Just message women online and eventually you’ll get a lay


not anymore bro, i'm overweight and even when i was lean (i wasn't really lean just normal weight) i got rejected

my features like nose and jaw permanently fuck me


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Buy those elevator shoes that Amnesia wears. He went from 5'9 to 6'1.


i got lifts like insoles and i go from 5'8.75 to 5'10.5

i don't feel any more confident cause my face is my main problem

in fact, when i was 15 and like 5'5 i got treated better cause i looked better facially

face>height

height only works for already good looking people liek emnesia


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Fading said:


> elliot rodger cels are some of the funniest people ngl. the sheer autism jbwmaxxers + noodlewhores can reproduce is unparalleled



the whiter looking guy could slay in asia and he looks tall


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> not anymore bro, i'm overweight and even when i was lean (i wasn't really lean just normal weight) i got rejected
> 
> my features like nose and jaw permanently fuck me


Try again


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

Fading said:


> elliot rodger cels are some of the funniest people ngl. the sheer autism jbwmaxxers + noodlewhores can reproduce is unparalleled



Both slay


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 5, 2021)

So where your mother is from OP


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> So where your mother is from OP


He’s going to claim he’s fully white again


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Try again


i literally did an experiment, i posted my face on reddit using my most looksmaxxed pic i have and i got 0 replies 0 upvotes

women are completely disgusted by me, it's fucking over tbh

i hope you reproduce with a white foid and have kids

i will die alone


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i literally did an experiment, i posted my face on reddit using my most looksmaxxed pic i have and i got 0 replies 0 upvotes
> 
> women are completely disgusted by me, it's fucking over tbh
> 
> ...


You should looksmax bro you have potential


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You should looksmax bro you have potential


that is the best thing anyone can do but if i get rejected again when im fully looksmaxxed i will go insane


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> that is the best thing anyone can do but if i get rejected again when im fully looksmaxxed i will go insane


You won’t be rejected


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You won’t be rejected


that's what i fantasise about everyday


----------



## Copeful (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You just want stacies. You’re like ER bit more narcy


jfl him not wanting to reproduce with an ugly girl doesn’t mean he only wants Stacies
it isn’t unrealistic like you make it it to be to want to breed w a gl girl
I wouldn’t want to take that risk with my potential son either


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> jfl him not wanting to reproduce with an ugly girl doesn’t mean he only wants Stacies
> it isn’t unrealistic like you make it it to be to want to breed w a gl girl
> I wouldn’t want to take that risk with my potential son either


he doesn't mean it


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 5, 2021)

R u sure it's not cos Ur dad is subhuman that you are ugly? 95% of WMAF are because the guy is too ugly or low value to get a non Asian, and u suffer from genes?

This is why AMWF kids are better looking cos the guy had to be a compete Chang


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> jfl him not wanting to reproduce with an ugly girl doesn’t mean he only wants Stacies
> it isn’t unrealistic like you make it it to be to want to breed w a gl girl
> I wouldn’t want to take that risk with my potential son either


Who said anything about reproducing? You can still acknowledge an ugly girl is likely your looksmatch and then try snd improve. I dislike arrogance and assuming you’re better than everyone else


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Who said anything about reproducing? You can still acknowledge an ugly girl is likely your looksmatch and then try snd improve. I dislike arrogance and assuming you’re better than everyone else


Eliott Rodger was NT.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> R u sure it's not cos Ur dad is subhuman that you are ugly? 95% of WMAF are because the guy is too ugly or low value to get a non Asian, and u suffer from genes?
> 
> This is why AMWF kids are better looking cos the guy had to be a compete Chang


i've said this many times but you haven't heard it

my dad mogs my mother to the grave, he in fact is an above average white, she is a below average asian

my parents are literally the most stereotypical blackpiill meme

she made me ugly not him


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Who said anything about reproducing? You can still acknowledge an ugly girl is likely your looksmatch and then try snd improve. I dislike arrogance and assuming you’re better than everyone else


i was mainly saying her genetics are shit tbh, i would still fuck her and yes im not virtue signalling i would actually fuck her considering im KHHV virgin and any girl with tits and ass would do it for me at this point

but the question is, would she want to fuck me?


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i've said this many times but you haven't heard it
> 
> my dad mogs my mother to the grave, he in fact is an above average white, she is a below average asian
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Bhai


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Eliott Rodger was NT.


he had narcy personality disorder plus possible aspergers

and ik ur being sarcastic i just wanna say what he was like cause i feel like some people don't know


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Eliott Rodger was NT.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> this thread isn't related to yours
> 
> this isn't the first time someone has thought everything was about them on my thread
> 
> i've always hated my mother for everything she has done to me, i've mentioned it many times, i never just blamed women alone i knew my mother was a right selfish whore


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 5, 2021)

@TraumatisedOgre You can get blonde Stacies easily.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


>


keep lying and copying me


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> @TraumatisedOgre You can get blonde Stacies easily.



he has amazing skin and hair plus good harmony but yes she mogs him

still not the craziest thing i've seen, isn't really lifefuel tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Dominating my dad's superior white genes and making me look fully asian


u don’t


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Original said:


> u don’t


my eyes are kind of white passing but everything else is legitimately asian so i look prety asian

like my hair colour and texture, my skin, my nose,


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> like my hair colour and texture, my skin, my nose,


brutal racepill


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> making fun of men for having small dicks is a foid trait, I thought you were beyond that.


not making fun of him just saying he was incel


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Original said:


> brutal racepill


it's fine tho i deserve it tbh

and i can ldar at home for a little bit longer


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 5, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1074710


@TraumatisedOgre he sounds like you


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> @TraumatisedOgre he sounds like you


i get angrier at gl guys than ugly guys with gf's


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> it's fine tho i deserve it tbh


why


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Original said:


> why


i don't know why but im so ugly i hate myself and wish i was anyone else


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 5, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Oh did u pop out her tight yerrow pussee???


Hwhite cockruuu onreeeeeeeeee


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Her genes are evil
> 
> Dominating my dad's superior white genes and making me look fully asian
> 
> ...


I’m so sorry brocel.
The fact that some westernized self hating noodle will choose a dwarf 5’1 white guy like me over you angers me.
Also hilariously sad but still angers me.


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

6 threads of this 14 year old gook crying smh


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> 6 threads of this 14 year old gook crying smh


original funny content


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

MellowJello said:


> I’m so sorry brocel.
> The fact that some westernized self hating noodle will choose a dwarf 5’1 white guy like me over you angers me.
> Also hilariously sad but still angers me.


you are superior to me tbh

i wish i was you


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> 6 threads of this 14 year old gook crying smh


im not crying, im actually very neutral rn in terms of mood, very relaxed 

im merely being honest about myself cause being deluded isn't healthy


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> original funny content


u know im funny i know im funny everyone knows it, keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> you are superior to me tbh
> 
> i wish i was you


Do you speak your mother tongue by any chance? You could try moving to her home country if so.
The sad thing is Asia is also getting the blackpill.
That entire regional society is realizing that height, looks, and all physical traits matter significantly more too.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 5, 2021)

MellowJello said:


> Do you speak your mother tongue by any chance? You could try moving to her home country if so.
> The sad thing is Asia is also getting the blackpill.
> That entire regional society is realizing that height, looks, and all physical traits matter significantly more too.


i do a bit but not fluent enough to get a job there or have deep conversations 

Asia is more blackpilled than the west, everything you said, they know is important, way more than people in the west

being ugly here wouldn't be fixed in asia


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i do a bit but not fluent enough to get a job there or have deep conversations
> 
> Asia is more blackpilled than the west, everything you said, they know is important, way more than people in the west
> 
> being ugly here wouldn't be fixed in asia


Fucking hell.
How do you cope?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 5, 2021)

woah


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 5, 2021)

Get some hobby, OP.


----------



## john2 (Apr 5, 2021)

I am convinced that you are the biggest fakecel faggot on this forum, period.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I DONT HAVE GREEN EYES THEY ARE LIGHT BROWN WHICH IS MY ONLY NON ASIAN FEATURE
> 
> IM AN ASIAN MAN WITH LIGHT BROWN EYES OMG BIG DEAL IDGAF


mog me bcuz u can see ur pupil


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Apr 5, 2021)

Proex said:


> woah


wow


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 1074633
> I look exactly like him



Get rhino and eye work.


----------



## Zakamg (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Her genes are evil
> 
> Dominating my dad's superior white genes and making me look fully asian
> 
> ...


Do you ever sleep?


----------



## pizza (Apr 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Dominating my dad's superior white genes and making me look fully asian


whether his genes are as superior as they have been dominated?


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Apr 5, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> OP looks mixed and has green eyes but he wants pure white Stacey only


How tf does a hapa have green eyes, I thought it was recessive


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Apr 6, 2021)

D


TraumatisedOgre said:


> pussy is pussy but breeding her shouuld be a crime punishable by death
> 
> do you agree with that?


Depends. Send pics of her yerrow pussy tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 6, 2021)

Of course it gets bumped


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## mogstar (Apr 11, 2021)

First of all I'm not your "bro". Secondly your threads are the lowest effort piece of filth I've ever seen. They're just not worth my time and effort to even read let alone respond to. Yet you still tag me. When I see one of your threads it genuinely ruins my day and drains all the positive energy that I have out of my body. Every time you tag me and I make the mistake of opening the alert it mentally and physically cripples me from all the down syndrome I have to look at and read. Once I see one of your threads i probably need about 2 weeks time to recover for my mental health but do you give me that time to recover? No no no noooo within 24hrs you'll tag me in one of your shitty threads again, despite me having numerous times asked you not to, and then the day after and then the day after you tag me again and again its like I'm in an endless cycle of hell. When will it end? Stop fucking tagging me.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 25, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Her genes are evil
> 
> Dominating my dad's superior white genes and making me look fully asian
> 
> ...


----------

